# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Eski Türkçe Özellikleri

## ceydaaa

OSMANLI-ESKI-TURKCE-YAZI__8660306_0.jpg

Eski Türkçe devrindeki Türkçenin bugüne göre birçok farklı yanı vardır. Bunlardan bir kısmı şunlardır:

* "edgü" >> "iyi": Söz içinde bulunan /d/ sesi zamanla /y/ sesine dönüşmüştür. (Örnek: eder > eđer > eyer; kadgu > kađgu > kaygu > kaygı)
* "beg" > "beğ" > "bey": Sözlerin sonunda bulunan /g/ sesleri bugün çoklukla /y/ sesine dönüşmüştür.
* "tag" > "dağ": Söz başındaki /t/ sesleri Oğuz grubunda ötümlüleşip /d/ sesine dönüşmüştür.

Şu anki bilgilerle Türkçenin en eski yazılı metni Orhun Yazıtları olarak kabul edilmektedir. Orhun Yazıtları, Eski Türkçe devrine aittir; bu devirde yapılmışlardır.

Çünkü Hunlar döneminde de bir "Hun dili" vardı. Göktürk kitabe dilinin bu dilin değişmiş olması muhtemeldir. Ayrıca Altın Elbiseli Adam'ın mezarı diye anılan M.Ö. 5. veya 6. yüzyıllara ait bir mezarda altından eşyaların içinde bulunan 26 harflik bir yazı bulunmuştur. Bu yazı da Göktürk alfabesine çok benzer bir alfabeyle yazılmıştır ve Türkçe'nin daha da eskilere dayandığının bir kanıtı niteliğindedir.

Ağızlar 

Eski Türkçede ağız ayrılıklarına ilk metinlerden beri rastlanır. Yine de ağız ayrılıkları büyük sayılmaz; bu nedenle Eski Türkçe bir bütün olarak görülebilir. İlk ayrılıklara Orhun yazıtlarında rastlanmaya başlar. Örneğin birinci tekil kişi için Tonyukuk yazıtında ben denirken Kül Tigin Yazıtında men denmektedir. Yine, on erig sançtı (on eri öldürdü) ve on eren sançtı (on eri öldürdü(Sançmak mızraklamak,mızrağı batırmak anlamındadır.) 
aynı anlamda kullanılmıştır.

Eski Türkçe ağızları iki dalda incelenir: Göktürk ağzı ve Uygur ağzı olarak.

Göktürk ağzı 

Eski Türkçenin eski yazıları ve Orhun Yazıtları bu ağza girer. Günümüzde kullanılan Türkçeyle büyük ölçüde çağrışmaktadır.

Uygur ağzı 

M.S. 358'den sonrası Uygur ağzı olarak adlandırılır. Aslında bu pek kanıtlanmamıştır ve de halâ tartışılmaktadır... Mani ve Budist olmak üzere ikiye ayrılır.

----------


## ahmetyildirim

Paylaşım için teşekkürler. Güzel bilgiler.

----------

